# Bdt blowtorch



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)

Has anyone ever seen this


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

yes


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

got a few in the shop


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

yep, have one laying around somewhere


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Yep...Biggun and littlun.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok, those are from before my time... How do they work?


----------



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)

It's b4 my time also were they used for lead drain arms?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Step one, try to light it unsupervised for the first time when you're 10 years old. :whistling2:

Step two, get caught by Gramps. 

Step three, put ice on the knot on your head after you get up off the floor. 

Step four, thank all that is holy that Gramps let me use his Prestolite torch. :notworthy:

My little one might have been used for soldering, but in general I believe they were more handy for melting lead and heating soldering irons.


----------



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Step one, try to light it unsupervised for the first time when you're 10 years old. :whistling2:
> 
> Step two, get caught by Gramps.
> 
> ...


lame


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

clarkplumber562 said:


> lame


Oh by all means, please elaborate.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

clarkplumber562 said:


> lame


Yes, reverence for our elders and the way they did things is lame. I for one happen to be fascinated by old tools, and methods. Since they are proving to stand the test of time much better. 
Which is better, and/ or more durable.

Cast Iron vs. PVC
Copper vs. pex/cpvc/pvc

Cast Iron fixture vs. fiberglass/ arcylic


You will no longer find the level of craftsmanship of a hundred years ago, compared to today's tradesman. With the cheapening of materials, and the surge of D.I.Y. a good craftsman has become irrelevant, and we are all guilty of feeding the problem. Every-time I have a chance to go into one of those 100 year old homes, I often marvel at the skill it must have taken to do that work. 

Today, all you pay for is factory imitations of products, that were once made by hand. Keep in mind "Follow the manufacturers instructions."

I for one, would have no clue how to pour a lead pan, wipe a lead joint, or most of what the plumbers of the old days had to do. There is little skill left in what we do today, and I blame it on money hungry people, more interested in lining their pockets, than maintaining high skill levels.

Now, you can't even compete on a level playing field, because there is always someone willing to do it cheaper, even if they use sub standard products.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Step one, try to light it unsupervised for the first time when you're 10 years old. :whistling2:
> 
> Step two, get caught by Gramps.
> 
> ...


 
What fuel was used? Gasoline?


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Step one, try to light it unsupervised for the first time when you're 10 years old. :whistling2:
> 
> Step two, get caught by Gramps.
> 
> ...


:laughing: I took many an ass whuppin' when I was a boy for messing with my dad's tools....

I'm curious how these torches were used though. They look like they have a pressure pump similar to a Coleman lantern. Did a guy pour white gas or gasoline into them and then pump it up? 

Were they used the way we use a MAPP torch today, or was a different technique employed?

I'm fascinated by old technology and just wanna learn something...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> What fuel was used? Gasoline?



I think so Tommy...Actually maybe white gas (aka Coleman). There are still Coleman lanterns that burn both. I have two of them.

I really want to fire one up but I'm a little more aware of my mortality than in times past. :nuke: Maybe some of the "elders" as Indie so kindly put it, will offer some instruction.

Interesting links and one with some familiar names.
http://www.terrylove.com/forums/showthread.php?24760-How-to-pour-a-lead-plumbing-joint
http://www.tpub.com/content/construction/14265/css/14265_83.htm
http://www.tpub.com/content/construction/14265/css/14265_81.htm
http://chestofbooks.com/home-improv...lumbing-Practice/Method-Of-Wiping-Joints.html
http://chestofbooks.com/home-improv...g-Practice/Tools-Used-In-Plumbing-Part-3.html


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

My dad had one. You have to pump it up. You also have to let it heat up the nozzle so that the fuel become a gas as it enters the nozzle and burns properly.

The only advantage of that torch over a throw away torch tank is the cost of fuel.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Propane Pot...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Gramp's pot and ladles...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I love the lab coat. :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Speaking of old timers, one of my former bosses told me that back in the day (1950's or 1960's) he used to cut cast iron soil pipe with a hammer and chisel. He would scratch a line around the pipe, then make a dink on one side, then 180 Degrees opposite that he'd make another dink. Then two more between the first two, for a total of four. Then he would keep doing that over and over till he broke through! Imagine that. He said that snap cutters either weren't invented yet or his boss didn't have them.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> ...he used to cut cast iron soil pipe with a hammer and chisel...


Gramps told me the same thing. No wonder he was so furious when I got a measurement wrong.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Cutting CI with a hammer and chisel, and pour a lead joint was on my journeyman exam.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

slickrick said:


> Cutting CI with a hammer and chisel, and pour a lead joint was on my journeyman exam.


:notworthy:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> :notworthy:


Like I said, I'm getting old. It did come in handy once when I didn't have enough chain on the cutters for a piece of 15" SV, and no saw. We cut it with a hatchet and a 3# hammer. It took awhile, and my guys said it wasn't going to cut. I said " let me have that", I hit it one good time and it cut. I just walked away.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Gramps told me the same thing. No wonder he was so furious when I got a measurement wrong.


 
Been there. Done that, but don't have the t-shirt to proof it.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> I think so Tommy...Actually maybe white gas (aka Coleman). There are still Coleman lanterns that burn both. I have two of them.
> 
> I really want to fire one up but I'm a little more aware of my mortality than in times past. :nuke: Maybe some of the "elders" as Indie so kindly put it, will offer some instruction.


http://www.blotorches.com/


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Like this


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> What fuel was used? Gasoline?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Speaking of old timers, one of my former bosses told me that back in the day (1950's or 1960's) he used to cut cast iron soil pipe with a hammer and chisel. He would scratch a line around the pipe, then make a dink on one side, then 180 Degrees opposite that he'd make another dink. Then two more between the first two, for a total of four. Then he would keep doing that over and over till he broke through! Imagine that. He said that snap cutters either weren't invented yet or his boss didn't have them.


A lot of Chicago plumbers, well maybe not so many, can cut c.i. with a hammer and a chisel P.D.Q. I have a classmate from apprentice school who works on big jobs in Chicago and he showed me how.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Speaking of old timers, one of my former bosses told me that back in the day (1950's or 1960's) he used to cut cast iron soil pipe with a hammer and chisel. He would scratch a line around the pipe, then make a dink on one side, then 180 Degrees opposite that he'd make another dink. Then two more between the first two, for a total of four. Then he would keep doing that over and over till he broke through! Imagine that. He said that snap cutters either weren't invented yet or his boss didn't have them.


 Yep ,, I *****ed about the snap cutters being dull ,,, Boss had me cutting all cast iron with a hammer and chisel .  that was a TOUGH and COMPLETE lesson learned .

gee ,,,, thanks for the memory :wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

thought I heard teracotta can be cut with a hammer and chisel. Anyone do it or is it to fragile?


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Step one, try to light it unsupervised for the first time when you're 10 years old. :whistling2:
> 
> Step two, get caught by Gramps.
> 
> ...


 :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: could see my gramps doin the same but then showing me how to use it and then working me till I didn't ever want to touch it again..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have total respect for our predesesors. Rather they were plumbers, carpenters, concrete finishers etc. My dad was a concrete man all his life, I remember him showing me how they used to drill holes in concrete. They used a star shaped bit and sledge hammer. Bridge work etc, so was big holes. One guy holds the star shaped bit rotating it everytime they other guy hit with the sledge till they drilled through it. Had to be precise too btw. No such thing as a Hilti in that day.:notworthy:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That's old school! Hard guys doing hard work!


----------

